# Marion anticipates small-forward time



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's an excerpt of the article. There is more to it, if you just click the link.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0924sunsnb0924.html



> "There's going to be a little bit of change out there on the floor because our lineup's different, but hopefully we're still going to be running and gunning," Marion said.
> 
> The addition of Kurt Thomas allows Marion to return to a swingman role to start games, although Phoenix likely will still employ its quick look often with Marion and Amaré Stoudemire at the posts.
> 
> "I'm a three (small forward)," Marion said. "I'm not a four (power forward). Definitely, it's going to help. I can play anywhere. It's just a matter of how we're going to use me. We can go out there with any lineup, and I'm going to try to do it in some kind of way."


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

He is such a versatile player he can really play anywhere and he proved that last year. Although by nature he is a SF I think he dd outstanding at the PF position. Plus it created some great mismatches and most PF's could not keep up with him. Hopefully they will still play some small ball and he can put in some time at the 4 spot. 

Major drawback will be a decrease in his rebounding, but maybe by only 1 or 2 per game. Biggest benefit should be an increase in 3pt activity.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Speaking of 3pt shooting, what do you think of Marion's 3pt shooting? He has an ugly shot, but do you think he is a legitimate 3pt threat?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck yeah. Hes a top 3pt shooter for his size. And this year he'll probable have a break out year with 3pters.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

**** that. I don't want Marion taking more 3's. As much as he says he is not a 4, he had an allstar year last year playing the 4. If he bumps back down to the 3 spot I want him to do the same stuff he did last year. I have no problem with him taking 3 point shots BUT I don't want to see him become Q and jackup nothing but 3's.

I expect his boards to suffer slightly do to our new additions and my expecations for Amare to improve his rebounding, but I expect to see the same Marion I saw last year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He's ok at three's. But I'd actually perfer him at PF. The mismatches he creates, his crazy rebounding, and then he adds the three.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea I agree Marion shouldn't take too many threes. Nash to Marion were 2nd in the league for assisted points together. The first was Amare. I think that Marion and Amare should still finish inside the paint.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Marion had a couple of pretty years shooting threes, but the last two have been poor. It will be interesting to see if he can regain his stroke because 33% is not cutting it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody know why Marion shoots like he does? I mean, I've never seen anything that looks liek his form. Its just so unique.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Not sure, but some how, it actually works.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Marion pushes the ball rather than shoot it. It is the same form that made him a very good free throw shooter, but it is so flat it is too easily blocked which is why rushing him causes him a lot of problems.


----------



## mrhoops3 (Oct 4, 2005)

marion + stoudamire = killzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> He's ok at three's. But I'd actually perfer him at PF. The mismatches he creates, his crazy rebounding, and then he adds the three.


100% agree


----------

